# Photos/Art by children



## Alison (Oct 16, 2004)

Mygrain and I were discussing the art that children produce and I thought it would make a good theme subject. My son Christopher is nearly 5 and has just started showing an interest in photography. Here is some of his work.....

Mommy with her gear






Self timer shot that he set up


----------



## LizM (Oct 16, 2004)

Cool - I'll try to get some of my muchkin's shots up soon!

Tell the little one - Nice work !


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 18, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry (Oct 18, 2004)

Those are really cool, LaFoto!  Looks like the type of things I had done as a child!


----------



## jadin (Oct 19, 2004)

My nephew was aiming for the window, but I like the hands he captured, albiet cutting them off.


----------



## CrazyAva (Oct 28, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry (Oct 28, 2004)

That's really nice!!!  She's got an eye already!


----------



## CrazyAva (Oct 28, 2004)

I thought so too, I took her with me to a party I was shooting and she got some really cute ones but I can't seem to find those and all the ones she took of random family days out and about are on cd who knows where...........I have so many cds of so many things it would take me hours to find a cd labeled Andrea 

I have been trying to teach her stuff.........but she isn't interested in any of the technical stuff yet :roll:


----------



## LizM (Oct 30, 2004)

CrazyAva said:
			
		

> I have been trying to teach her stuff.........but she isn't interested in any of the technical stuff yet :roll:



Let her just keep snapping for now.  Her composition is wonderful already!  She'll get interrested in the technical when she gets mad enough at shots not coming out the way she thought they would.

Tell her "great work"!


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 1, 2004)

LizM said:
			
		

> CrazyAva said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was my thought as well.  I let her take a couple of shots at the zoo this weekend.  She is 12, they don't wanna learn anything at that age except the new dance craze and whether that cute boy has a girlfriend or not


----------



## Karalee (Nov 1, 2004)

My little brothers rendition of a family portrait:


----------



## cactus waltz (Nov 2, 2004)

Your kids are better than me. I feel ashamed.


----------



## jadin (Nov 2, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> My little brothers rendition of a family portrait:



That's awsome! I can't resist... he drew everyone's feet nice and big except his own. :goodvibe:


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 3, 2004)

Kids make the cutest stuff...how old is he Karalee?


----------



## Kristi (Nov 12, 2004)

Here's some of Baylee's  (my 5y/o daughter) work. She had more in her camera, but somehow she deleted all of them. Whoops!!






              Baylee's uncle (my brother) with his dog







            Baylee's Bubba 







                 Zoo pic





                  Her creativity





                   Daddy feeding Baylee's baby doll


----------



## Karalee (Nov 12, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:LOL: I know, I asked him why we all had bunny rabbit feet :lmao: I dont think he was too amused with it. He had some funny individual pictures he drew of everyone, i think the funniest was my older brother, with a Playstation controller in his hand.


Ava, hes 11, but sometimes I still see him as 5.


----------



## Alison (Nov 12, 2004)

Kristi, I love that one of your husband and Baylee's doll, that's priceless!


----------



## Uselessdreamer1 (Nov 12, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Mygrain and I were discussing the art that children produce and I thought it would make a good theme subject. My son Christopher is nearly 5 and has just started showing an interest in photography. Here is some of his work.....
> 
> Mommy with her gear
> 
> ...


 hes so cute. i hope im as good with my chile as you are with yours.


----------



## errant_star (Jan 21, 2005)

2 days before i went in to labour ... taken by my eldest at 4 1/2


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 22, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 22, 2005)

I drew this when I was 10...





Am I allowed to post stuff I did when I was little????  Because I don't ecaxtly have any kids yet... lol


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 22, 2005)

I think you may, Chris, and my daugher will LOVE this one!!! She's so set on the eyes and light reflections in them now, too. Very nice! You are an artist, too, but we have known that all along, haven't we?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 22, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> I She's so set on the eyes and light reflections in them


It's the most important part of a picture..   btw if she needs any help with drawing or painting I would be glad to help out, you can IM me.


----------



## errant_star (Jan 22, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> You look like a girl in this one, errant star, not like a mother of a 4 1/2 year old, about to be having her second child!!! You must be a very, very young mother! How could she get your eyes so well??? Amazing work by a child so young.


 
I'll be 25 next week ... this was taken in June of this year ... I have a very young face ... especially with a little extra weight on my cheeks start to resemble those of a chipmunk!  

Not all of his pictures look this good but he has gotten some good ones of myself, his dad and his baby brother ... he's been taking pictures of pop cans and such lately though ... getting into the abstract at such a young age :mrgreen: 

It funny actually he's been calling himself an 'artist' lately as an excuse for his poor behaviour! It makes me laugh. 

Good work on your daughter's part as well ... she should definately be encouraged! :thumbsup:

edit:

Here is another one he took last week ... the baby doesn't stay still long enough for him ... but good otherwise


----------



## Lula (Feb 19, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Alison (Feb 19, 2005)

Great additions to this thread since I viewed it last! Lula, I love those magnadoodle toys, great fun and not messy :mrgreen:


----------



## Lula (Feb 25, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Great additions to this thread since I viewed it last! Lula, I love those magnadoodle toys, great fun and not messy :mrgreen:



Ya they're great, hehehe
i just notice now that one of the gals she draw doesnt have a head lololollolo


----------



## Alison (Feb 25, 2005)

I'll have to scan in a photo that my oldest drew a while ago, it fun to see their interpretation of people


----------



## Alison (Mar 13, 2005)

More photos by Christopher (age 5)

He asked me to look out the window and smile 





Not focused, but I love his composition in this one :mrgreen:





A picture of Aubrey while he takes a picture of Christopher (see below)





A few photos of the photographer:

Checking out his results...





I'm amazed that he can focus with both eyes open!


----------



## lizheaemma (Mar 13, 2005)

That camera is huge compared to him, I'd think that he would fall over backwards if he tried to shoot standing up!  
It's so great seeing the pics that kids take, my girls aunt gave them some disposables and this is just what I needed to track them down and get them developed.


----------



## Corry (Mar 13, 2005)

Very cool, Alison!!!  I love that black and white one!


----------



## dalebe (Mar 17, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## thebeginning (Mar 17, 2005)

wow those are great.  littleman, i drew loads when i was little, and i still do somewhat, and that is very good for a 10 year old.  where you born in 88?

here is one my little brother took in san antonio.  it's like the only one he has ever taken that with a digital that i know of, so i was pretty impressed.


----------



## Corry (Apr 15, 2005)

Bump for Jonmikal!    :mrgreen:


----------



## errant_star (Apr 17, 2005)

Here's my sons latest pic ... the steam coming off of dinner :mrgreen:


----------



## PrecociousEmber (Apr 17, 2005)

jen, that's actually a pretty cool pic. heh


----------



## iflynething (Oct 28, 2006)

Jen I also like that one too.

Seems like the more the pictures are not perfect the better they become. 

I like yours jadin. Simple but different and good

~Michael~


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, I didn't know where exactly to put this so I decided for this theme thread. While Sabine is a registered member on here, too, she'd never think of showing this drawing of hers, but I took a photo of it just so it CAN be shown, so I'll place it here as her mother. She is my child, and it is her art! 






It is not her first work on perspective, but for the time being I no longer remember where there is the photo I took of her first work on the theme... I could NEVER do this!!! So I am a PROUD mom posting this on her behalf!!!


----------

